
Most B2B companies are ghosting leads - QuezSays
https://blog.drift.com/lead-response-report-2018/
======
QuezSays
Marketers spend billions of dollars trying to get prospects to their website,
but are they following up with those leads?

Short answer - not fast enough. There's lots of money on the table.

One thing we know from the 2011 HBR study -- companies that don't respond to
leads in five minutes or less risk losing them forever.

At Drift, we've been picking up where that research left off with our lead
response studies. This week we launched our 2018 research.

PLUS a free tool where companies can see how they measure up -->
getmyresponsetime.com

Check it out and let me know what you think. : )

------
cheez
I do this. I lose so much money.

